# Brush Lickers?



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

Okay, it's 'fess up time. We all know (or we _should_ do) that licking the brush is the best way to get a nice, sharp point...but who amongst us actually does it and will own up to it? And, more importantly, which are the three foulest tasting colours in a brush licker's opinion?

For my part, yup, I'm a confirmed brush licker and, in order of ultimate foulness, these are the nastiest tasting paints I've so far encountered...

1. Citadel Mordian Blue
2. Humbrol 171 Bronze
3. Citadel Catachan Green

I also sucked & chewed a piece of green stuff to try and soften it so it could be recycled after having run out and needing to fill a hole I'd drilled in the wrong place. I don't advise doing it on a regular basis...it tasted worse than dog food (don't ask)!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I like to suck a good brush from time to time....


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I find merchrite red to be the worst tasting paint in my limited amount of colours. Shame I paint a lot of red..... I run the brush between the small chip in my front tooth and that gives me the sarpest point... 
Saliva is just a great tool. for painting to clean and sharpen the brush, to green stuff working as a lubricant....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

-Moved to Modelling and Painting-

Hello, my name is The Son of Horus, and I am a brush licker. I have been sucking on brushes for many years, and it's a habit that I'm trying to break. Hopefully, the twelve-step program which involves admitting I have a problem, surrendering myself to a higher authority to cure that problem, and soliciting for donations from the general public to cure my problem will make me stop licking brushes. :grin:

But more seriously, as utterly disgusting as it may be, it's a lot easier to keep a point on the brush if you stick it in your mouth and twirl it. I don't do it when I've got paint on the brush, though-- although after it's had paint on it, and been in paint water, and all that, it does often taste of paint. Generally, it all tastes the same to me, though... I can't tell the difference between GW paints and Reaper paints, for example, even though they're very chemically different.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Guilty as charged. Generally I wash my bursh first before I lick them though...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah I lick brush. All the foundation pastes taste foul, but the browns in particular.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I find the primers, washes, and metallics to be the worst myself. 

-Dirge


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

omg, I have _never_ licked a brush for fear that it would be very bad for me (there is no list of chemicals on GW paint pots). But, seeing as ppl think its a good idea, i guess i will!


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah im guilty as well It really doesnt seem like GW paints have bad taste. Know the Vallejo Model Colors smell and taste awful.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Initiate said:


> omg, I have _never_ licked a brush for fear that it would be very bad for me (there is no list of chemicals on GW paint pots). But, seeing as ppl think its a good idea, i guess i will!


Generally speaking, acryllic paints are non-toxic. And in the United States, anything with toxic chemicals in it is required to be labelled as such, so I'm pretty sure they're safe. I could figure out what exactly's in there when school starts up and I have access to a chemistry lab, though. -note to self- - get a pot of paint and do that.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> ...I don't do it when I've got paint on the brush, though-- although after it's had paint on it, and been in paint water, and all that, it does often taste of paint. Generally, it all tastes the same to me, though... I can't tell the difference between GW paints and Reaper paints, for example, even though they're very chemically different.


Same here.

Been a brush lickin' an' twirlin' fool for almost two decades, and I'm not quite dead, yet, so... probably not _that_ bad for us.

Probably.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

My name is Hespithe, and I'm a brush-licker. I have been 2 weeks without bristles between my lips... (( expects applause ))

I haven't managed to dye my mouth or teeth or lips... but I'm still alive and painting, so yeah... it may happen.


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

The washes don't actually taste all that bad to me...Baal Red is quite pleasant...although after a mouthful of, as Lord Reevan quite rightly states, Mechrite Red _anything_ would taste good...apart from Mordian Blue, Humbrol Bronze or Catachan Green. The sad thing about Catachan Green is that it smells quite pleasant (yes, I sniff the paints too - I'm sad and perverted that way) and you'd expect a slightly more fruity aftertaste.

Those Beados things...the ones that were ripped off the market very quickly when they found out that, when kids swallowed them, they turned into a derivative of GHB and made the kids touch the sky, I tried those too - sadly, after they'd reissued them without GHB and with an incredibly bitter taste instead. It's not that I meant to suck on them, I was trying to fix my step-daughter's Beado Base and I just happened to hold her Beado Penguin in my mouth as a convenient temporary storage medium without thinking. Mordian Blue tastes better.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

*officer kerky stands up*
my name is kerky. and my addiction is brush licking. been licking for 8years now. i know its a problem. the worst tasteing paint is the foundation paints. then metallics.
*sits down*


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I licked many things, but none of them were brushes :crazy:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I admit i have a multi coloured tongue and i agree with kerky foundation paints are a pretty rough flavour. I find having a beer to wash the paint down with really helps.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I lick my brushes it keeps the britles straight and creates a good point.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

I lick the brush after rinsing it. Never tasted paints.

Also:


> I also sucked & chewed a piece of green stuff to try and soften it so it could be recycled after having run out and needing to fill a hole I'd drilled in the wrong place. I don't advise doing it on a regular basis...it tasted worse than dog food (don't ask)!


Don't do that. GS contains some EXTREMELY toxic stuff and not only should you not eat it, you should wash your hands THOROUGHLY after kneading/working with it.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Hm. Good to know about the GS. Not that I'm likely to bother. I reckon after all this time I've built up an immunity to Iocaine powder... err... that is, whatever's in greenstuff :grin:.

And yes, I too am a brush licker. Say it loud, say it proud, people! Well, perhaps not. But the first step is to admit you have a problem...


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

ServiceStud said:


> Don't do that. GS contains some EXTREMELY toxic stuff and not only should you not eat it, you should wash your hands THOROUGHLY after kneading/working with it.


No worries there, mate - I can eat a meat pie floater and still remain alive, I'm indestructible. :laugh:

The manufacturers say that white stuff is the one you shouldn't eat - GS is only a problem if you're allergic to it. I only ate it the once anyway so I reckon I'm still good to go.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, First I clean the brush, stick it in my mouth for a while, pull it out keeping a sharp point, and paint. All the time.

1:Mechite Red
2:Watered Down Mechrite Red
3:Ogryn flesh wash


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I am Viscount Vash and I have been a brush licker since 1987 when i stopped using enamel paints.

I have to say that imo its the _only_ way to keep a good point on a brush despite any social stigma or nasty effects, that said I have been doing it for 21 years and its nnnnot efffectttted Meeee!

Worst tasting.

1) Enamel when I forget Im not using acrylic. ( And its really hard to shift the taste.)
2) Ard Coat.
3) Matt Varnish.

Any Foundation is pretty vile too but is not a scratch on the varnishes.

Always have a beverage handy but dont wash your brush in it by accident. :wink:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

guilty as charged do it all the time


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Varnishes are nasty, but some inks are worse. (Black comes to mind) I keep a beverage handy too, it gets the taste out of my mouth. The worst-tasting painting experience was a mix of root-beer and green varnish. Never wash your brush in root-beer.


----------



## dogowar (Feb 27, 2008)

oh the pain, oh the embarassment. I am a brush licker. I have been for years. My wife is disgusted by this habit but I can't break it. I love a sharp brush. I don't even think about it anymore. I just lick.....

Many time I have put fully loaded brushes in my mouth by mistake. Uggh. 

You can't hide the awful track marks of colors on your lips. I go downstairs and claim, "No honey, I wasn't painting sisters of battle. I was painting Ultramarines - really? She says, isn't that gold and silver on your lip." busted by track marks.

I agree that foundation paints are horrible - greens and browns the worst. I have a specific distaste for Knarloc Green.

I have painted so many skeletons in my life I have actually developed a fondness for bone.

I must also admit to holding mini pieces in my mouth during assembly. I have mistakenly glued my lips together on more than one occasion.

I don't recomment it.


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

My thanks to the folks that have answered so far and have been so honest about our mutual affliction. My g/f is a professional artist which is where I got my brush-licking habit from so it's nice to know that we're not the only deviants out there. :yahoo:

In fact, looking at this thread and the way it's growing, I think NON brush lickers could well be in the minority. Would this give us some sort of bargaining power to get foundations given fruity flavours or are we simply destined to suffer for our art?


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Never have. Will I consider it after reading this? Certainly not.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

BRUSH LICKERS UNITE! WE GO FORTH IN FORCE AND PRONOUNCE UNTO THE WORLD THE USEFULNESS OF LICKING BRUSHES! MAY WE SMITE THOSE WHO OPPOSE US!

well, er, that was, well, random. anyway, i guess its my way of saying I too am guilty of the licking of the brush. I swear it helps me paint. Dont think ive ever tasted paint though...


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

Right - this is a copy of an e-mail I just sent to GW in the US. We have rights, we have feelings...WE DEMAND FRUITY PAINT!

*Ladies & Gentlemen

As a founder-member of Brush-Lickers Anonymous, I have been deluged with complaints from our members regarding the taste of Citadel paints, especially those in the Foundation range. Given the current advances in paint technology, we feel that, as a very vocal majority in the GW Universe, ours needs are not being catered for - to wit: fruit flavored paints. We often sit there in mid paint, our tongues dripping either Mordian Blue, Mechrite Red or Ork-Pooh-Green, a look of horrified nausea on our faces as the taste of chemical sludge dissolves our taste buds and leaves us with lips and an expression that look like Nancy Reagan's on a bad day.

There are so many flavors to choose from; strawberry, beer, orange, beer, watermelon, beer, lemon, beer, apple, beer and banana...did I mention beer? All of these wonderful flavours God has seen fit to provide the professional Brush-Licker yet GW refuses to use any of them. We have no choice but to view this as discrimination and will be forced to lodge a propaganda campaign based upon impugning the sexual oreintation of the Space Marines should our grovelling requests not be met (a copy of the first of our banners is attached for your viewing pleasure). Come on, folks, cater for those of us who, through circumstance of birth or the stresses of modern society are forced to eke out a miserable existence sucking paint from our brush tips...show us that there is a place for us in the GW Universe, that we are valued members of society despite our terrible affliction...or we'll have to say rude things about Brother Captain Butt Crack and his Todger Touching Templars. 

Many thanks


Brother Brush Lick.
*

This is the banner I sent them...










So, do we have any chance or will this e-mail be as popular as Osama bin Laden on the White House lawn?


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i am a brush licker and twirler...

my friend had a thing of green and black ink mixed with future floor wax... THAT was some nasty stuff... ummm... probally right after that are the varnishes... and then the brown foundation paint that looks like its liquid crap


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, sweet holy Moses - I'll take chemical sludge over fruit-flavoured paints any day. Banana in particular. Yeesh...


----------



## Kundutei (Jul 1, 2008)

<=== Brush licker for many years and proud of it...
I'm going to apply for a job in the GW design studio as a paint-taster when our demands are met!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yup i do it. Foulest tasting paint:- ANY OF THE METALICS! eugh!

Thought i find red gore being a chalky but sweet flavour.

Another gd challenge (when hammered) get you and your mates to do a shot of citadel paint!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I am also a licker. The shame is too much to carry any longer. Inks are the worst taste, but as I am also a long time smoker my taste buds can now only distinguish: ****, HP sauce, burnt, and sugar.


----------



## quietviper (Jun 9, 2008)

yes

I, Quietviper, am a brush licker...even back in the day when I used oils(you think foundation paints taste bad...). My wife is horified everytime I do it and chastises me for it. So now.............

I am a secret brush licker.:secret:


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

Trigger said:


> I am also a long time smoker my taste buds can now only distinguish: ****, HP sauce, burnt, and sugar.


I've smoked for 31 years and it makes no difference, I can still taste that fucking paint!


GW have yet to reply to my e-mail. I don't think they're taking it seriously...or they have no respect for Brush Lickers. Either way, war has now been declared and it's going to be dirty...here's the second banner that rips the piss out of their precious Spooge Mop Marines...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't generally lick brushes, having spent a lot of time painting with stuff far nastier than acrylic paints in the past, however I do regularly forget where I put the water, and clean brushes in my drinks.

Probably the worst brush in drink experience was with a cup of tea and one of the citadel metallics (think it was tin bitz), I tend to try the drink with paint just in case it is an improvement (...you never know...), this time it tasted horrendous and I ended up looking like I was wearing glitter lip varnish...


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Or is that just what you told the missus?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

She's all for lip gloss on men, though I think it looks silly with a beard....

Only kidding.... or am I? 

Having posted in this thread a few hours ago I tried licking the brush and it was horrid, think I am a lucky bunny with good habits from using car paints and the likes


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

OoooOOOoooOooOoooo... i LOVE brush licking, the ONLY paints that bother my are acrilics and Vanish///Ard Coat, if i could i'd sign the pertition bout the paint flavours 

Lol


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

Yep i suck the paint right off them 

Nicest paints tasted:
Red Ink
Mercherite Red
Bleached bone
Nastys :O :
Fiery Orange
Liche purple
Boltgun metal


----------

